# First RootzWiki Moto X give away detailed



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/news/moto-x-give-away-1-our-readers/

Here it is guys, #2 and #3 is going to be unlockable versions.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Think I'll wait for T-Mobile or Verizon variant. And that I can customize. =P Who knows, by November, I'll probably be able to engrave again on the phone.


----------

